# SBE 2   Xtrema 2  Maxus or Versa Max?



## lblanton1 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a Super Vinci right now and the thing will only cycle 2.75 shells 50% of the time if that.  I know it is a duck gun and not really made to shoot skeet but for the price I feel like it should shuck any shell in it. I dont want to get rid of it but it bothers me a gun that expensive wont cycle the 2.75 loads.  I have a few guns listed that I am interested in, ultimately I want to keep my SV but I cant handle it not cycle loads and I should it as tight as possible.


----------



## drdarby45 (Jun 18, 2012)

Send it back, there's no reason it shouldnt kick out a dove load


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2012)

How long have you had the gun? The inertia driven guns need a break-in period where you shoot about 100 or so heavy 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch loads. I would try this if you haven't already, and if that didn't fix the problem I would send it back to Benelli.


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 18, 2012)

DO NOT BUY THE VERSA MAX!!!!!!! in all my days spent in the field, every client who brings a versa max always ends up shooting my back up...fyi never seen one make it a whole day with out problems. im sure some one on this forum is gunna say the total opposite.


----------



## Timbertalker (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a super Vinci and it does the same thing. It will not cycle cheap 2 3/4 shells. I put fiochi's in it and it will cycle all of them. I haven't shot any heavy loads out of it and only put about a case and half through it. But I shot my dads super some last season an his did the same thing but when you put 3in and 3 1/2's it won't miss a beat.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jun 18, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> I have a super Vinci and it does the same thing. It will not cycle cheap 2 3/4 shells. I put fiochi's in it and it will cycle all of them. I haven't shot any heavy loads out of it and only put about a case and half through it. But I shot my dads super some last season an his did the same thing but when you put 3in and 3 1/2's it won't miss a beat.



Does that not bother you?  Have you ever thought about switching?  I just hate that I cant really shoot skeet with it without getting mad because it wont cycle properly. For the money I feel like it should.  Glad to know I am not the only one, thanks for commenting.


----------



## justfree (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE II, Extrema II, or the new Exteme unico! i have experience with with all 3 and can say they will shoot any shell from 2.75 to the 3.5 loads.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2012)

Timbertalker said:


> I have a super Vinci and it does the same thing. It will not cycle cheap 2 3/4 shells. I put fiochi's in it and it will cycle all of them. *I haven't shot any heavy loads out of it *and only put about a case and half through it. But I shot my dads super some last season an his did the same thing but when you put 3in and 3 1/2's it won't miss a beat.





lblanton1 said:


> Does that not bother you?  Have you ever thought about switching? * I just hate that I cant really shoot skeet with it without getting mad because it wont cycle properly*. For the money I feel like it should.  Glad to know I am not the only one, thanks for commenting.





stringmusic said:


> How long have you had the gun? *The inertia driven guns need a break-in period where you shoot about 100 or so heavy 3 inch or 3 1/2 inch loads.* I would try this if you haven't already, and if that didn't fix the problem I would send it back to Benelli.



Am I on someody's ignore list?


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 18, 2012)

*I have read everything that you posted.*



stringmusic said:


> Am I on someody's ignore list?


 Sounds  like they have to be broke in.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jun 18, 2012)

StringMusic no ignore list hear man... I appreciate it and I will try that I just am not looking forward to shooting 100 3.5s through it to get it where it needs to be.  I am going to though but I would be lying if I said I am not skeptical.


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 18, 2012)

I would definately get the Maxus! I have had SBE 2 and same thing. I don't want to buy anything that needs to be broken in...we are not talking about a baseball glove but a $1,500 shotgun. It should leave the factory ready. Get the Maxus and you will never look back and it will never jam! I think I saw on here the other day where it holds the record for consecutive shots without fail. I know when a company puts a 100,000 warranty on guns thats big!


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 18, 2012)

I have never broken  one of these in but i would get some  3 inch lead and shot that. Those will have more recoil than steel.


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 18, 2012)

GET you a maxus..if it don't cycle 2.5,3,3.5 send it back..cause  BROWNING  guarantees  there gun ..


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 18, 2012)

I love my Maxus, but unfortunately it has to go back to Browning for some work.. I guess a spring or something broke in the Trigger Assembly and the hammer will not come up all the way resulting in it not firing at all.. Other than that it has been a great gun.

CJ


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 18, 2012)

Unfortunate but they will fix it!


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 18, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> Unfortunate but they will fix it!



Oh yeah i know, I done called em and let em know the problem I was having and they said to send it in and they would get it goin.. Now i gotta stop putting it off and just send the thing in.. I keep saying imma do it tomorrow, just havent done it yet.

CJ


----------



## Timbertalker (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive seen sbe2's do the same thing. It doesn't bother me cause I still get fiochi's at $5 a box so I just shoot them instead on my $4 stuff. And come duck season when it really matters, it's one of the best shooting guns I've had. I though about a browning but Benelli's just fit me better. And Like stringmusic said it just needs to be broke in. Allot of people don't like the fact that you spend 1700 on a gun that needs to be broke in to shoot 2 3/4.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jun 18, 2012)

SX3 all day!


----------



## WFL (Jun 18, 2012)

I have seen this with some of the junk shells.  Rio or Noble Sport are low end money and work in my SBEII


----------



## rockwalker (Jun 18, 2012)

i know it is what it is but I have the SBEII and it shoots the junk and all of the good stuff too and never oficially put it through any break in period but I will say that my next duck gun investment will be a Maxxus.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2012)

Remington and Beretta will also fix their guns too.

And check out the 2 most popular guns used in Argentina for dove hunting.  Benelli and Beretta, not a japanese made Browning.


----------



## The Fever (Jun 18, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Remington and Beretta will also fix their guns too.
> 
> And check out the 2 most popular guns used in Argentina for dove hunting.  Benelli and Beretta, not a japanese made Browning.



Cant trust him...he is a yankees fan


----------



## jsav (Jun 19, 2012)

i will be gettin a versa max in september, i can't wait. all i have heard is good stuff about them, except for the occasional bad report, but most everything i have read and heard they are great guns.


----------



## nowigeon (Jun 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Remington and Beretta will also fix their guns too.
> 
> And check out the 2 most popular guns used in Argentina for dove hunting.  Benelli and Beretta, not a japanese made Browning.



hey , i got one of those jap brownings . remember? but i also have one of those eyetalian berettas


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 19, 2012)

jsav said:


> i will be gettin a versa max in september, i can't wait. all i have heard is good stuff about them, except for the occasional bad report, but most everything i have read and heard they are great guns.



dont do it......


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

levi5002 said:


> dont do it......



Hey, levi you know, you can bring a horse to water, but you cant make him drink. Sometimes people have to learn for themselfs. 
People dont understand like us snowgoose hunters do. We see the guns that hold up to abuse, mud,water,snow,ice, blood, and anything else, Ho I forget the cases of shells that you shoot in a week of snowgoose hunting.


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 19, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> SX3 all day!



Made by browning..

The fact is Browning will eat whatever you feed them. I have a beretta 391, and a SBE 2, two Browning Gold hunters, A Remmy 1100, a Weatherby SA-08, and A Maxus and Im telling you I thought I was getting something great when I got the SBE 2 but it didn't take long to take it to trade for a Maxus. It's the only gun I have ever bought and didn't keep!! I still have all the others!

My favorite in order..

1.) Maxus...hasn't failed yet, 1000 shells gone,great pointing, low recoil, most versatile!
2.) gold hunters... I have probably shot twenty cases and still going strong 
3.) Weatherby SA-08... lightest gun I own and great shooting, it held its own for three years and never jammed once. I killed my most prized duck because my buddies Extrema 2 jammed and it got by him when he missed on first shot. HE WAS MAD! I just didn't like not having auto feed so retired i moved it to turkey season

Others I have are not good enough to mention. I guess the 1100 would be 4th. 

WHen I get the new A-5 it may jump to #1 if it out does the Maxus.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 19, 2012)

^ So good he had to post it twice lol.

CJ


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 19, 2012)

lol...my bad I was trying to delete one but couldn't get there fast enough! lol..


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 19, 2012)

NG ALUM said:


> lol...my bad I was trying to delete one but couldn't get there fast enough! lol..



lol its all good, I was just pokin alittle fun 

CJ


----------



## killerv (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds like someone is shooting winchester superspeeds!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 19, 2012)

My Browning Cynergy never fails!!! 



LOL!!


----------



## NG ALUM (Jun 19, 2012)

watermedic said:


> My Browning Cynergy never fails!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!



whats your secret


----------



## levi5002 (Jun 19, 2012)

SBE2 14cases in 3 months (case and 1/2 in one day) w only one malfunction do to an aftermarket spring from surecycle....

an over and under is just abt your most reliable gun


----------



## Smokey73 (Jun 19, 2012)

jsav said:


> i will be gettin a versa max in september, i can't wait. all i have heard is good stuff about them, except for the occasional bad report, but most everything i have read and heard they are great guns.




Not to be rude,but remington has had alot of trouble with the V.MAX...alot choke problems..check it out before you buy that heavy monster...


----------



## SigEp614 (Jun 19, 2012)

Another vote for the SBEII, never had an issue with mine.


----------



## jsav (Jun 20, 2012)

the only choke problem i have seen is that the chokes have to be made specifically for the versa max or they wont fit but i mostly shoot what comes with the gun.  But anything has to be better than the stoeger m2000 that i have, it hangs every other shot.


----------



## WFL (Jun 20, 2012)

The !st V-max had choke problems.  The new ones are ok.  The ProBore choke has been out for a few years.


----------



## lblanton1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a MAXUS


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 21, 2012)

lblanton1 said:


> I got a MAXUS



Nice gun! 

Got any pics of her?


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Cant trust him...he is a yankees fan



LOL, good fever.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2012)

nowigeon said:


> hey , i got one of those jap brownings . remember? but i also have one of those eyetalian berettas



I also remember you having to break it down and clean it in the duck blind cause it would cycle...Remember?  On the other hand, my REMINGTON 870 has never failed me, dirt, grime, and even "bad" shells and it will still go boom EVERY time.  Hard to beat the best selling shotgun in the world.


----------



## bassculler (Jun 21, 2012)

browning cynergy in max 4


----------



## pitbull (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't forget the Winchester Sx3. Awesome gun!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 1, 2012)

*Who cares.*



nowigeon said:


> hey , i got one of those jap brownings . remember? but i also have one of those eyetalian berettas


meat ball shooters they are and meat ball shooters they will be. If you look around they probably still have some of those junky motorcycles they were making when I was carry an 870 wingmaster in the blind, before you were born. BOTTOM LINE THE MOST POPULAR SHOTGUN IN THE WORLD IS THE 870. NOT A MEATBALL SHOOTER!!!!!!


----------

